# Moving eggs to still air from forced air for hatching



## Crochetlove (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi, this is my first time hatching. I have 6 eggs due to hatch in a week and a half and more eggs hatching the following week. I have them all together in a forced air (fan) incubator but would like to move the ones due to hatch first into a still air incubator for lockdown the last 3 days. Is this ok? Any suggestions?
Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

